# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [AVAILABLE] Treddy.it - 3D Service (HP MJF technology) based in Italy

## Treddy.it

Hi there :Smile: ,please be aware of *Treddy*, the new 3D service with *HP Multi Jet Fusion 5200* technology.
We offer these services:


*3D printing service* : with MJF  technology by HP and soon we'll be available also *SLA* and *FFF* with industry-leading printers.*Design and Engineering**Reverse engineering* with best 3D scanner brands.

Treddy has a *live price calculator*, so when you upload a file and choose the technology and the post production finishing the price will display instantly.We are based in Pescara (*Italy*) and we are currently active only in Italy, but we will ship *all over Europe* very soon.

Eager? *Upload your file now* !*www.treddy.it*

----------

